# Dutch just joined the family 3 days ago :)



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok so we just got Dutch on Friday. He is amazing!!!!!!!!!! So sweet ab dplayful at 8 weeks. Loves to snuggle and take naps by us. Loves to run in the yard and burn energy with my son. Questions. 

He loves to chew sticks. Do you think he is eating them? I dont think so but how can I tell? 

He loves to sleep alot, is that normal for a V puppy? We play for 20-30 min. Then he sleeps for an hour or 90 min. Then its off for a potty break.

We begin to crate him tonight. He slept with us the past 2 nights in various areas around the house. We did leave him for 2 hours today in the crate when we went to church. He seemed to be fine when we got back.

Any tips on how to weight him at home?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad you have your puppy home now! How exciting... Be careful about the sticks. They can actually be dangerous. A lot of sleeping is normal for any puppy, not just a Vizsla.  

Stand on your bathroom scale by yourself. Write down this first number. Pick up Dutch and stand on the scale again. Write down the second number Now subtract the first number from the second number, and you have puppy's weight. 

How about posting a picture of Dutch (cute name)! ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I used the same method mswhipple described to weigh Scout. Works great. I kept a growth chart in google sheets (excel). It's nice to have for reference. 

He's probably eating part of sticks, so just watch out for undigested pieces in his stool. It might be better to exchange safe chews for sticks when he gets them.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

About the sticks... I once knew a dog named Plato who was fetching sticks in the lake. He was running up a bank with a stick in his mouth, the stick hit the ground and jammed into Plato's throat and tore his esophagus. Emergency surgery could not save him, and he died. See what I mean? Sticks can be dangerous. :'(


----------

